# Opinions please on dishcloths



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I am making dishcloths for everybody in my family and a few people at work. I am making a variety and bundling them together

A cotton dishcloth made from Peaches and Cream
A scrubby made from Red Heart Scrubby yarn
A cloth made from Mary Maxim Scrub It yarn
And a smaller dishcloth made from two or three strands of crochet cotton held together (it takes time to knit, but I found several cones in a thrift shop and couldn't resist.... who knew crochet cotton came in so many fun colors)

Was wondering what style is your favorite and what you would prefer to receive. Christmas is around the corner, and thought we could all pick up some ideas from this. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Grandma's Favorite or Double Bump http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-bump-dishcloth Nothing lacy.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I love this one - I've made it a couple of times and it looks really classy: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oroton-inspired-waffle-washer-dishcloth


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm doing one right now called Noni's favourite. I don't know how to put the link in here, but I really like it.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

Hilary4 said:


> I love this one - I've made it a couple of times and it looks really classy: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oroton-inspired-waffle-washer-dishcloth


Just checked this one out, looks really nice!

Basic basket weave looks really nice, you don't need a pattern, Mistake Rib...A cloth with good texture so you can really scrub!

Another nice gift is making face cloths and giving a handmade soap wrapped in the cloth.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I like to do just a simple seed stitch.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I like to do different patterns all the time. I would get bored knitting the same ones over and over. Here are some of my old favorites, though some may no longer be available:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259707-1.html


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Saw some very simple traditional but classic dishcloths on Pinterest & it took me to Ravelry. If you do the first & last stitches as per the pattern you will get a flat dishcloth with very nice smooth edges.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-dishcloth

Also found some nice variegated Scrubbie yarn in my stash today & will make the Two Tone Tawashi with it. It will make a nice hostess gift for my SIL as I will see her on Thanksgiving.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/two-tone-tawashi


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I make wash clothes for the shoe box ministry that our church is involved in each fall. I work on them here and there all year round. Most of the time I just make up a pattern as I go along as it is more interesting and fun for me that way. All are wonderful and there are a lot of free ones on revelry to choose from.


----------



## MTG (Sep 12, 2015)

Just tried the Scrubbie yarn and love it! I made them for gifts,too.I also made them for shower "goodie bags" and wrapped them,like a shawl, over a small bottle of dish detergent.They are cute!


----------



## annastarzia (Jul 5, 2012)

Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

annastarzia said:


> Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


I use dishcloths for washing dishes, and wiping down counters, the microwave, stove top etc. I like knitting them, they are quick little projects and fun. The yarn (or crochet thread) is cheap enough when on sale, and I often find the yarn in thrift stores. So, if the dishcloth ends up as trash a few months from now, I don't really feel guilty about it.


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

I love to make dish cloths and love some of the above provided links, will try them soon. Also, someone posted on KP that when they knit the old standard, CO 3, k2, yo, k to end etc. that they start or end the dish cloth with coordinating scrubby yarn, 20 rows or so. I have made this style and really like the results.


----------



## marysudie (Sep 10, 2016)

I have lots of dishcloth "recipes" stored on my laptop that I have collected over the years. I have found many free patterns by searching via Google and also by searching on Pinterest. My daughter is very picky and knit dishcloths are one thing she does ask me to make. She'll call me and ask if I have any dishcloths made that I can send to her. A couple of years ago, I went to visit and take help take care of her sons for three weeks. I took a dozen different dishcloths for her. One of her friends came over and she had fun showing them to her friend. I made some that I thought the boys would enjoy, too. I have a Hobby Lobby near me and I use "I Love This Cotton" yarn. I buy it when it's on sale. Of course, I still use my stash of other brands, too. What a great idea for family and friends.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

For myself, it gives me a quick project on the needles if I have just finished something that took a long time to complete, it gives me a chance to try out a new stitch to see if I like the way it looks, and it gives me something useful. I too have a dishwasher, but there are times I wash one or two items by hand, and don't put my good pots/pans/knives in the dishwasher. Most name brand dishwasher detergents have bleach in them which can ruin stainless steel. Also too, for myself, I can't see using disposable dish/face cloths. I just can't bring myself to spend money on something that is going to have one use and get thrown in the trash, when I can make something that gets thrown in the laundry and wash that I can use for months or years.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

annastarzia said:


> Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


I never use them in the kitchen, but I love them in the shower, especially the ones made from so-called 'Christmas' cotton, because it has a synthetic strand wound around the cotton and that makes it a great exfoliant.

Why else knit or crochet such small items? Just because they *are* small. After a certain point, many larger projects become less portable. Washcloths are like socks in that the necessary yarn and project-in-progress fit in a small bag = very portable.

Some folks like them as small means of trying out a new stitch pattern and not having another swatch lying around.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Use JoAnn's coupons for 50 to 60% off, then combine it with their 15-20% off (yes, even with the other coupon), and it makes their 14 oz. cotton yarns affordable!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

First of all, can I get on your recipient list? They sure are a lucky bunch to have you in their lives! I sure hope they appreciate you and your gift!!!!!

I used to make the original one (but I found it lost its shape because it was so loose), but I have found the Nine-Patch (in a book with several others) - it is a nice, sturdy pattern with a design, and it is an easy pattern to make and keep track of where you are at in it!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Disposable cloths add to landfills. The more we use reusable items the better off the world is. This is part of the reason I make cloths.


annastarzia said:


> Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I like to do different patterns all the time. I would get bored knitting the same ones over and over. Here are some of my old favorites, though some may no longer be available:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259707-1.html


I saw all of those you made at the link you posted, they are all lovely.

This link has many patterns for all occasions. Don't know if you have seen these. many to choose from and sure you won't get bored. I agree if making the same over and over might not be as enjoyable making them.

http://downcloverlaine.blogspot.com


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

A scrubby made from Red heart Scrubby yarn. I use them all the time. The red and lime green are perfect christmas colours.


----------



## SandyLulay (Jul 31, 2016)

The first dish cloth I ever made was simple knitting. My hubby put it in his golf bag and loved as a "golf towel". I like making them at night watching tv. I do not play golf so imagine my surprise!!!
Now we use them for many tasks. 
I do not use a dishwasher and like scrubbies for dishes too.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I am doing animal themes for my vet clinic and doily types for my older friends and rude ones for my daughters and my best friend.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

I bought an oversize dishcloth at our church fall fare. It was knitted in a zig zag pattern. It is my favourite go to cloth.


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

I love making this one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tunisian-short-row-dishcloth

It's fast and good practice on tunisian crochet short rows. They're so thick, and very nubby on the purl side. They take less than an hour to make. Each time my 93 yo mom goes into the hospital, I go too and don't leave until she's discharged. Earlier this year, we were in 3 different hospitals for 68 consecutive days.

DH already knows to go purchase plenty of Peaches and Cream at Wal-Mart. I make them and hand them to the whoever walks into the room: nurses, aides, food service workers, therapists, visitors etc. I just can't understand why we always have so many checking in on Mom all day long. ????

I thought my crochet days were over because of carpal tunnel issues but tunisian crochet lets me dabble. Not that I'm unhappy knitting, I do love knitting as well.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

South Texas Linda said:


> I love making this one:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tunisian-short-row-dishcloth
> 
> ...


What a wonderful way to keep busy and avoid worrying. Sounds like she is one popular lady! Hope you don't get to make too many this coming year. (my ham fisted way of wishing your mother good health!)


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Disposable cloths add to landfills. The more we use reusable items the better off the world is. This is part of the reason I make cloths.


ME too, Jinx. And many disposable products are made from petroleum products - which is not an easily renewable resource- I say lets save that for more important uses, while we have it!

Here is my favorite scrubby:http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crochet-dish-sponge It can be done in cotton, but the sponge is thick and so I prefer acrylic yarn or polyester[Scrubby by Red heart] they dry better and scrub better.

Another good gift: facial 'scrubbies' - this is my go to pattern.http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/super-simple-tawashi-flower. For this I like a good soft cotton, like Knit Picks Cot-lin. :sm09: :sm10:


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

books said:


> I am making dishcloths for everybody in my family and a few people at work. I am making a variety and bundling them together
> 
> A cotton dishcloth made from Peaches and Cream
> A scrubby made from Red Heart Scrubby yarn
> ...


I wish I were on your gift list as I'd like to receive one of each.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Knitted wash cloths are definitely my go to???? When I'm in between projects ????


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

When I want to learn a new st I usually make a dishcloth using that st


----------



## Minko (Nov 22, 2016)

I love "Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth," which is knitted on the diagonal with Sugar & Cream yarn!


----------



## annastarzia (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. Disposable items are used more than once before they r put on the. compost. I think my friends in th e UK would think I had 'lost the plot' if I gave them a dishcloth for present.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I use the dishcloth patterns to make washcloths.
My dishcloths are old worn-out holey tee shirts.
I was told that the washcloths I made for our distribution to the Women vets on Valentines Day were the first to be grabbed up!
I guess the women liked my crazy color combinations; but have you ever seen a red, white, and blue club on a playing card? or purple, grey, and lavender? Oopsie!


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

I made this washcloth out of Peaches and Cream for Xmas gifts to the women I work with...everyone loved it...plus I learned a new knitting stitch in order to make them.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> I love this one - I've made it a couple of times and it looks really classy: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oroton-inspired-waffle-washer-dishcloth


 Have never seen this one before....it's really nice looking. Thanks for the link. I tend to go with the old "ugly dish cloth" because it's brainless when the brain needs a rest. LOL


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Minko said:


> I love "Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth," which is knitted on the diagonal with Sugar & Cream yarn!


Always my "go-to" for dishcloths! Easy and mindless!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

books said:


> Was wondering what style is your favorite and what you would prefer to receive. Christmas is around the corner, and thought we could all pick up some ideas from this. Thanks for any replies.


 My husband does not like handmade dishcloths, so we don't use them. I like to make a wide variety of styles, for my own amusement. I give them away as incentives to a club I belong to. So people can choose their favorite. I give the leftovers to my daughter's dear mother-in-law, because she likes any dishcloths I give her, and uses them. And passes along a few as gifts to her relatives. That makes me very happy.

I do not do well with picture cloths. I have done only a few successfully, if they have large images and no alphabet letters. Those letters with one-stitch wide sticks do not show up for me. I make them with US size 3 needles and worsted weight cotton. I do not want to use needles any smaller than that.

So I make dishcloths with lace and/or texture -- cables, knit-purl patterns like basket weave, slip stitch in two colors. Grandma's Favorite with a cable owl in the center turned out well, I think. And I like round, doily-style dishcloths. They are good for using leftover cotton yarn, although I have more ends to weave in. I like the looks of the dishcloths I make, I enjoy making them, I take a photo and enjoy looking at them. That's what I'm after. Then I use some of the designs for hats. Ballband dishcloth pattern makes an interesting hat, using black and Mexicana yarn.

I guess I should include links. I have checked to see these are still available:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacey-cabled-sweater-washcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-squidge-cloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doily-style-dishcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ballband-dishcloth
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/clothowl.htm


----------



## Pattez (Feb 21, 2014)

I always included a "soap sack " with homemade bar of soap in my sisters gift cloths. I forgot one time & I really heard about it!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

The Almost Lost Dishcloth is cute and there are 2 sizes.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I too have a lot of crochet yarn and never knew I could double it up and knit dishcloths. Thank you!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I have two from my mother's things and they are both soft and absorbent. When I watch my son's pug, he needs his face washed after meals and he doesn't mind it when I use one of these cloths.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I never really liked Peaches 'n Cream for cloths but I do use it for potholders. I have a crap ton of it. Went crazy once at a Michael's $1 sale. My favorite for dishcloths is 2 strands of the crochet cotton held together using the diagonal garter stitch pattern. They're good for wiping down counter tops and cleaning up naughty cat messes. I also love the scrubby made from Red Heart Scrubby yarn. It does a good job of scrubbing pots/pans and my stovetop. 

I sometimes do those "picture" cloths for gifts and when I do I use Peaches 'n Cream or I Love This Cotton. For washcloths I've mostly used I Love This Cotton because it's cheap and comes in lots of colors. There are more luxurious yarns out there for facecloths. I found one with bamboo in it and I love it. So soft.


----------



## suzif (Feb 17, 2016)

My husband (bless him) usually does the dishes - he doesn't like the dishwasher for some reason. We haven't used it in years. He does like the cotton dishcloths I knit (the grandma pattern - corner to corner). They are quick and fun to make, and they are handy for wiping down counters as well as washing dishes. I give them to friends occasionally. I haven't used them for face cloths, but they'd be good for that, too. One year I made about 18 of them in Christmas colors and gave one to each of my Red Hat group members.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I like to knit a round dish cloth, my favs. are Picot Swirl & Cherry Pie, both are free on Ravelry.



books said:


> I am making dishcloths for everybody in my family and a few people at work. I am making a variety and bundling them together
> 
> A cotton dishcloth made from Peaches and Cream
> A scrubby made from Red Heart Scrubby yarn
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

annastarzia said:


> Thanks for your replies. Disposable items are used more than once before they r put on the. compost. I think my friends in th e UK would think I had 'lost the plot' if I gave them a dishcloth for present.


My step-mother - raised by a Englishwoman - never used a hand-knit dishcloth until I gave her some. Thereafter, she never used the cloths she used to buy or any sponges. However, I couldn't give her 'pretty' ones; those ended up being used as doilies! She didn't care what colour, so I made the diagonal one.

You never know if you like something until you try it. I suggest you knit one lonely cotton dishcloth and try it in the shower and/or in the kitchen.


----------



## Joan J (Oct 17, 2016)

I crochet granny square & granny pentagon dish cloths using 100% cotton yarn. The cloths are sturdy and stand up to use and laundry. It's a great way to use up leftover yarn and mixing/matching yarn colors.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Joan J said:


> I crochet granny square & granny pentagon dish cloths using 100% cotton yarn. The cloths are sturdy and stand up to use and laundry. It's a great way to use up leftover yarn and mixing/matching yarn colors.


Hi Joan J, What's a granny pentagon? Thanks.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

babsbarb said:


> I like to do just a simple seed stitch.


That's what I like or double moss stitch. I use them as face wash cloths. 
I did just receive 2 dish cloths, but they went in the linen closet with towels...????


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

http://lawsofknitting.com/new-knitters/kitchen-dishcloth-nonis-favorite-pattern/


----------



## margold (Dec 9, 2012)

Before you knit too many with the crochet cotton, you should try one out to see how it works. I have found that crochet cotton, which is mercerized, does not absorb liquid. A cloth made of that will scrub your dishes, but you won't be able to wipe up any liquids from the counter.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Be cautions about the recipient. I am a compulsive knitter, but the usual size of knitted cotton dishcloths is just too big for beginning arthritic hands to wring out painlessly, much as I like them I have retired mine to the rag bag.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I use a dish cloth to wipe surfaces down , clean windows, floors and mop up spills. Rarely use one to wash up with! This year I am giving one each to all my knitting group and the volunteers at the library instead of a Christmas card. I haven't given Christmas cards to people I work with for years. I give them a little gift I make that costs the same as a card. Last year I gave crocheted snow flake coasters . The cotton yarn is on a cone and was given to me so this year -- no cost, only my time.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I really like the dish clothes that have some sort of a design in the middle of them, but it takes too much concentration and right now that is very short. Have given several with a design/picture but don't know how they do when they are wet. I block them and push down the areas to make the design stand out, but am sure no one else does if they are used. If anyone has done one with a picture in the middle and have used them tell me how the design shows up once they are wet or washed and dried. Thanks. Happy Knitting, crocheting one and all!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

itip2 said:


> Be cautions about the recipient. I am a compulsive knitter, but the usual size of knitted cotton dishcloths is just too big for beginning arthritic hands to wring out painlessly, much as I like them I have retired mine to the rag bag.


Would they be easier to wring out if they were smaller and/or made from a thinner-than-worsted-weight cotton?


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I made about 40 dish clothes for a luncheon and I made a variety of patterns and colors. Since you are bundling several different things I would keep the colors cordinated, but mixing them up might work too! I know everybody will love them, they did mine!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

k2p3-knit-on said:


> http://lawsofknitting.com/new-knitters/kitchen-dishcloth-nonis-favorite-pattern/


That link no longer leads to that pattern. However, the pattern is now available as a free download on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kitchen-dishcloth--nonis-favorite


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I keep six dishcloths that are started on the needles in a basket at all times. If I have a doctors appointment I grab one out of the basket to take. Sometimes I even keep one in a Ziploc bag in my purse "just in case". I start my dishcloths with grandmother's favorite pattern and Red Heart Scrubby yarn. I work up to 31 stitches, cut scrubby yarn and add the I Love This Cotton Yarn and finish the washcloth with Nai Nai's Favorite (Ravelry). I always add to selvedge stitches and slip the first st as if to purl and knit the last stitch. When I have cast off to the last st, I take a size 7 crochet hook (I use a size 7 circular 22" knitting needle) and single crochet in all the selvedge stitches, finishing by makin a ch 10 loop. I block all gifted clothes and they are always a big winner.
Sometimes I will spend a day and make the scrubby parts and attach the cotton yarn and knit the first row, then put the cloth on a stitch holder. I do this until all the cotton I have purchased is paired with scrubby and placed on stitch holder. I keep them in Ziploc bags in a big round wicker basket and knit one at a time until they are all finished. Then I fill the basket again with started cloths. Once the Red Heart Scrubby is done, they are a breeze. Works for me.


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

books said:


> I am making dishcloths for everybody in my family and a few people at work. I am making a variety and bundling them together
> 
> A cotton dishcloth made from Peaches and Cream
> A scrubby made from Red Heart Scrubby yarn
> ...


I'm also making them - mixing the yarns - 1 strand of scrubby with 1 Peaches & Cream - another variation I'm doing is 1/2 scrubby & 1/2 Peaches & Cream and binding off with the cast on, making an open ended "mitt," I'm loving those - I've kept one of the strand of each, keep it in my gym bag, have washed & dryed it a couple of times & LOVE it - won't make anymore with just the peaches & cream, didn't love the one like that I made a couple of years ago

I've sent some to my family (out of state) as "Thanksgiving reminders I'm still in their lives" (we don't exchange Christmas gifts) - do have to stop soon and get back to the prayer shawls (these are actually "prayer cloths" since I pray all the while I'm knitting/crocheting)


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

margold said:


> Before you knit too many with the crochet cotton, you should try one out to see how it works. I have found that crochet cotton, which is mercerized, does not absorb liquid. A cloth made of that will scrub your dishes, but you won't be able to wipe up any liquids from the counter.


I've made 3 or 4 with the crochet cotton. I always seem to have one on the needles. They are FABULOUS for wiping counters and appliances and for mopping up spills. Yes, mine are very absorbent. :sm24: I don't know about scrubbing dishes with them. I have a dishwasher for that!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

jinx said:


> Disposable cloths add to landfills. The more we use reusable items the better off the world is. This is part of the reason I make cloths.


Big thumbs up-YES!


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

Check out Simply Notable, a mom and her daughters have a pattern for Grandmother' Diagonal Lace Knitting Pattern. It is the original diagonal pattern but has a seven stitch lace panel in the center. Makes a pretty dishcloth. Make sure to read the pattern to understand the lace panel. There is a picture of the dishcloth with the pattern notes.
Have fun.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cah said:


> I've made 3 or 4 with the crochet cotton. I always seem to have one on the needles. They are FABULOUS for wiping counters and appliances and for mopping up spills. Yes, mine are very absorbent. :sm24: I don't know about scrubbing dishes with them. I have a dishwasher for that!


Good to know! I've more crochet thread - mostly mercerized cotton - than I'll ever use up making potholders.

Who knew??!! There are a slew of free patterns for THREAD dishcloths on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&pc=cleaning&view=captioned_thumbs&weight=thread&sort=best&photo=yes

Among them is what I've been using as a potholder; I didn't know it was supposed to be a dishcloth. :sm12: I bought a couple of them at a second-hand store, intending to puzzle out the pattern. Now, I can just brush up my crochet-Italian.


----------



## grmpookie (Sep 1, 2011)

Some of the dishcloths I give away are so pretty they are used under indoor plants. They tell me they are too pretty to just wash dishes with.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I made about 40 dish clothes for a luncheon and I made a variety of patterns and colors. Since you are bundling several different things I would keep the colors cordinated, but mixing them up might work too! I know everybody will love them, they did mine!


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

I too, knit dish cloths/face cloths. Nice to have for myself, as well as for gifts. one suggestion, I do not like large cloths, I prefer them not much larger than the width of my hand. Makes them much easier to squeeze the water out of.
Just a suggestion.
Keep knitting,
One more Row


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Does dishcloths made from doubled up crochet cotton make nice dishcloths?



books said:


> I am making dishcloths for everybody in my family and a few people at work. I am making a variety and bundling them together
> 
> A cotton dishcloth made from Peaches and Cream
> A scrubby made from Red Heart Scrubby yarn
> ...


----------



## LisePB (Feb 19, 2011)

All very nice patterns and thank you. However I saw quite a while ago a crochet dishcloth and they turn out just a little bit thicker. Would any one here have such a pattern?


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

My latest project is to knit paw print dishcloths for a cat rescue in British Columbia, Canada, called TinyKittens. Shows up best on plain colors. Here is the pattern I have been using - sorry the picture didn't copy -

Paw Print
Cast on 36 stitches
1-4: Knit across
Row 5: k3, p30, k3
Row 6: (and all remaining even numbered rows) knit across
Rows 7-8: repeat 5 & 6
Row 9: k3, p13, k4, p13, k3
Row 11: k3, p11, k8, p11, k3
Row 13: k3, p9, k12, p9, k3
Row 15: k3, p9, k12, p9, k3
Rows 17, 19, 21 & 23: k3, p8, k14, p8, k3
Row 25: k3, p9, k12, p9, k3
Row 27: k3, p10, k10, p10, k3
Row 29: k3, p5, k3, p3, k8, p3, k3, p5, k3
Row 31: k3, p4, k5, p3, k6, p3, k5, p4, k3
Row 33: k3, p3, k6, p4, k4, p4, k6, p3, k3
Row 35: k3, p3, k5, p14, k5, p3, k3
Row 37: k3, p3, k4, p3, k3, p4, k3, p3, k4, p3, k3
Row 39: k3, p4, k2, p3, k5, p2, k5, p3, k2, p4, k3
Rows 41 & 43: k3, p9, k5, p2, k5, p9, k3
Row 45: k3, p9, k4, p4, k4, p9, k3
Row 47: k3, p10, k2, p6, k2, p10, k3
Rows 49-54: repeat rows 5 & 6
Row 55-57: Knit across
Bind off


----------



## Pollard (Sep 17, 2011)

Please don't jump all over me dear KP friends, BUT, I am really at a loss for the fascination with dishcloths - they can be bought by the dozen, and are only dunked in with the dirty dishes....Now, please tell me what I am missing. Winifred.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

annastarzia said:


> Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


Aside from liking to use knitted dishcloths, they are more environmentally friendly than disposable ones. I have many and toss them in the laundry each day but a friend hangs hers in the dishwasher (I've done that but don't like the soggy cloth that then needs to be dried). They are also something I can knit on road trips.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I once came across a website and the name was something like "Love to knit Dishcloths". It was a very large group and may have been on Yahoo..


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

1953knitter said:


> I like to knit a round dish cloth, my favs. are Picot Swirl & Cherry Pie, both are free on Ravelry.


Thanks for mentioning these patterns, have been looking for one that I can use as a guide for a circular blanket but only about 12 - 14" big. Might try using the 
Picot Swirl pattern.


----------



## Joan K (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't have a dishwasher and I cannot afford to throw any type of cloths away after using them.
I also always use a face cloth for washing my face, hands, and body.



annastarzia said:


> Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

deexer said:


> I once came across a website and the name was something like "Love to knit Dishcloths". It was a very large group and may have been on Yahoo..


did post this link on one of the first few pages, not sure if this is one your referring to but they have a lot of patterns there
http://downcloverlaine.blogspot.com

I know there are many other sites of just dishcloths. There is a large variety of them available online


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

OMG the Cable Sweater a Cloth is sooooooo cute! Off to find my stash of cotton yarn



MartyCare said:


> My husband does not like handmade dishcloths, so we don't use them. I like to make a wide variety of styles, for my own amusement. I give them away as incentives to a club I belong to. So people can choose their favorite. I give the leftovers to my daughter's dear mother-in-law, because she likes any dishcloths I give her, and uses them. And passes along a few as gifts to her relatives. That makes me very happy.
> 
> I do not do well with picture cloths. I have done only a few successfully, if they have large images and no alphabet letters. Those letters with one-stitch wide sticks do not show up for me. I make them with US size 3 needles and worsted weight cotton. I do not want to use needles any smaller than that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for finding the link



Jessica-Jean said:


> That link no longer leads to that pattern. However, the pattern is now available as a free download on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kitchen-dishcloth--nonis-favorite


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

There are many great suggestions. Thanks. I used to laugh at knitting dishcloths until I started making them. Quick and useful.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Good to know! I've more crochet thread - mostly mercerized cotton - than I'll ever use up making potholders.
> 
> Who knew??!! There are a slew of free patterns for THREAD dishcloths on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&pc=cleaning&view=captioned_thumbs&weight=thread&sort=best&photo=yes
> 
> Among them is what I've been using as a potholder; I didn't know it was supposed to be a dishcloth. :sm12: I bought a couple of them at a second-hand store, intending to puzzle out the pattern. Now, I can just brush up my crochet-Italian.


I think I have an old pattern book here with something like the daisy cloth, only yes, it's a potholder. You make 2 of them and sew them together, tucking a piece of felt in the middle. I suppose just one would make a pretty dishcloth. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mdecalley (Aug 14, 2016)

mdecalley said:


> I'm also making them - mixing the yarns - 1 strand of scrubby with 1 Peaches & Cream - another variation I'm doing is 1/2 scrubby & 1/2 Peaches & Cream and binding off with the cast on, making an open ended "mitt," I'm loving those - I've kept one of the strand of each, keep it in my gym bag, have washed & dryed it a couple of times & LOVE it - won't make anymore with just the peaches & cream, didn't love the one like that I made a couple of years ago
> 
> I've sent some to my family (out of state) as "Thanksgiving reminders I'm still in their lives" (we don't exchange Christmas gifts) - do have to stop soon and get back to the prayer shawls (these are actually "prayer cloths" since I pray all the while I'm knitting/crocheting)


oh yea, forgot to add - adding the scrubby yarn to them makes them similar to Luffah - great in the shower/bath - not just for kitchens


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

This is one of my favourites!


----------



## Joan J (Oct 17, 2016)

Not sure my 1st response went through - another answer:

Granny pentagon is 5-sided rather than 4-sided granny square.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I have 2 current favorites both linked through ravelry (but are from purlsoho.com)...Close knit Washcloth (multiple of 2 + 1 stitch) ..so easy to knit and has a neat chain edge on both sides......then there's the No purl Ribbed Scarf (multiple of 4+ 3 stitches) that I knit as a washcloth..cast on51 stitches..US7(4.5mm) worsted cotton....
julie


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

To me a dishcloth is just something to clean with so it matters not a hoot what pattern, colour or anything else it is. Frankly I would be as thrilled to receive a dishcloth as a present as I would to be given a bottle of toilet cleaner.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a pattern like that and put an old c.d. in the center. Works great and stand up going thru the washer. I also have bought sometime that they use for ironing board covers and put that between two cotton layers. It is called ultra ????


cah said:


> I think I have an old pattern book here with something like the daisy cloth, only yes, it's a potholder. You make 2 of them and sew them together, tucking a piece of felt in the middle. I suppose just one would make a pretty dishcloth. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ntighe4 (Nov 1, 2016)

I make dish cloths as a change from making hats or blankets. THen I pass them out at Christmas and I have a few friends will call and ask for additional thru out the year. My mother made them (And I have used them for the past 15-20 years)..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LisePB said:


> All very nice patterns and thank you. However I saw quite a while ago a crochet dishcloth and they turn out just a little bit thicker. Would any one here have such a pattern?


I went to Ravelry, clicked on the tab 'patterns', clicked on the line 'pattern browser & advanced search', ticked off: Free, Crochet, Washcloth, with Photo and found 1,409 patterns: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=crochet&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&pc=washcloth

Have fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Pollard said:


> Please don't jump all over me dear KP friends, BUT, I am really at a loss for the fascination with dishcloths - they can be bought by the dozen, and are only dunked in with the dirty dishes....Now, please tell me what I am missing. Winifred.


Try one! You might like it. If you don't try it, you'll never know.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Joan J said:


> Not sure my 1st response went through - another answer:
> 
> Granny pentagon is 5-sided rather than 4-sided granny square.


Thank-you. :sm24:


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

yvonne47 said:


> This is one of my favourites!


Very pretty.


----------



## Gramma Jazz (Apr 21, 2011)

I've used several patterns and I frequently do up a dishcloth as a way of learning a new stitch. Cotton is the best. For myself, I have recently started make cloths to wash/scrub dishes by using 2 strands of cotton yarn and a 3" wide strip of tulle knit or crocheted together. The cotton absorbs lots of water and the tulle is a great scrubby. The easiest way to do the tulle is to buy it on a roll. It comes in 3" and 6". I get the 6, it comes out cheaper, and cut the roll in half.


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

annastarzia said:


> Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


I used them as potholders/trivets.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yvonne47 said:


> This is one of my favourites!


Not fair! You tantalize with a lovely photo, but provide no link to its pattern or even the pattern's name!! :sm01:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow. 7 pages. 

My favorite is the Darrell Waltrip. I especially like it in variegated yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mdecalley said:


> oh yea, forgot to add - adding the scrubby yarn to them makes them similar to Luffah - great in the shower/bath - not just for kitchens


Hmm ... The 'scrubby' yarn is a petroleum product, no? Loofah is a very renewable - in a warmer locale than Montreal anyway - natural product. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luffa. Decisions!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grmpookie said:


> Check out Simply Notable, a mom and her daughters have a pattern for Grandmother' Diagonal Lace Knitting Pattern. It is the original diagonal pattern but has a seven stitch lace panel in the center. Makes a pretty dishcloth. Make sure to read the pattern to understand the lace panel. There is a picture of the dishcloth with the pattern notes.
> Have fun.


Link: http://www.simplynotable.com/2016/garter-lace-cloth/
Ravelry page: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grandmothers-diagonal-lace-cloth

Thank you for mentioning it. I hadn't seen it before.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I enjoy knitting both square and round, and currently knitting two greyhound dishcloths. I have found a wonderful round one that is not complicated and makes a great dishcloth. The pattern is free on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-almost-lost-washcloth


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

silversurfer said:


> To me a dishcloth is just something to clean with so it matters not a hoot what pattern, colour or anything else it is. Frankly I would be as thrilled to receive a dishcloth as a present as I would to be given a bottle of toilet cleaner.


Do you know anyone who makes home-made, natural cleaners - soaps, shampoos, even toilet cleaners? If so, would you be insulted to receive any of those as a gift? Why feel any differently were you to receive a hand-knit dish/washcloth?

Personally, I've seen the bright colours fade into nearly uniform grey when my stepmother used the dishcloths I knitted for her. She didn't care if there were a design; I didn't do designs, still don't. I finally settled on knitting her black dishcloths; they stayed black even after she'd worn holes in them.

The knitted dishcloths can as well be used in the bath or shower as in the kitchen sink. Try one! You might be surprised.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

My favorite pattern is called, Jelly Roll dishcloth. I have made lots of them, I give them to people all of the time. I use only Hobby Lobby "I love this cotton" . It is so soft and much easier to wring out with my arthritic hands!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Wow. 7 pages.
> 
> My favorite is the Darrell Waltrip. I especially like it in variegated yarn.


Nice one! 
Link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dw-darrell-waltrip-dishcloth


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Carlavine said:


> My favorite pattern is called, Jelly Roll dishcloth. I have made lots of them, I give them to people all of the time. I use only Hobby Lobby "I love this cotton" . It is so soft and much easier to wring out with my arthritic hands!


Another one from Simply Notable! Link to Ravelry page: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jelly-roll-baby-cloths


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Good to know! I've more crochet thread - mostly mercerized cotton - than I'll ever use up making potholders.
> 
> Who knew??!! There are a slew of free patterns for THREAD dishcloths on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&pc=cleaning&view=captioned_thumbs&weight=thread&sort=best&photo=yes
> 
> Among them is what I've been using as a potholder; I didn't know it was supposed to be a dishcloth. :sm12: I bought a couple of them at a second-hand store, intending to puzzle out the pattern. Now, I can just brush up my crochet-Italian.


I wish someone could translate this for us. It is sooo pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ptspraker said:


> I wish someone could translate this for us. It is sooo pretty.


In the meantime, here's a similar one in English: http://freevintagecrochet.com/potholder-patterns/coats294/sunflower


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

annastarzia said:


> Thanks for your replies. Disposable items are used more than once before they r put on the. compost. I think my friends in th e UK would think I had 'lost the plot' if I gave them a dishcloth for present.


That is why I am knitting funny and rude ones. I figure that if they laugh at them, they might actually try them and love them. Even if they don't want to use them, they are still funny and easy to knit.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

grandma-s said:


> My latest project is to knit paw print dishcloths for a cat rescue in British Columbia, Canada, called TinyKittens. Shows up best on plain colors. Here is the pattern I have been using - sorry the picture didn't copy -
> 
> Paw Print
> Cast on 36 stitches
> ...


That is the exact pattern I am knitting at this very moment for my vet clinic.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Chezl said:


> That is the exact pattern I am knitting at this very moment for my vet clinic.


This is the pattern from grandma-s on a previous page. 
Paw Print
Cast on 36 stitches
1-4: Knit across
Row 5: k3, p30, k3
Row 6: (and all remaining even numbered rows) knit across
Rows 7-8: repeat 5 & 6
Row 9: k3, p13, k4, p13, k3
Row 11: k3, p11, k8, p11, k3
Row 13: k3, p9, k12, p9, k3
Row 15: k3, p9, k12, p9, k3
Rows 17, 19, 21 & 23: k3, p8, k14, p8, k3
Row 25: k3, p9, k12, p9, k3
Row 27: k3, p10, k10, p10, k3
Row 29: k3, p5, k3, p3, k8, p3, k3, p5, k3
Row 31: k3, p4, k5, p3, k6, p3, k5, p4, k3
Row 33: k3, p3, k6, p4, k4, p4, k6, p3, k3
Row 35: k3, p3, k5, p14, k5, p3, k3
Row 37: k3, p3, k4, p3, k3, p4, k3, p3, k4, p3, k3
Row 39: k3, p4, k2, p3, k5, p2, k5, p3, k2, p4, k3
Rows 41 & 43: k3, p9, k5, p2, k5, p9, k3
Row 45: k3, p9, k4, p4, k4, p9, k3
Row 47: k3, p10, k2, p6, k2, p10, k3
Rows 49-54: repeat rows 5 & 6
Row 55-57: Knit across
Bind off


----------



## cmals (Nov 17, 2016)

They are great for washing your table or stove or any little messes around the kitchen I love thrm


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

My absolute favorite yarn for dishcloths is by Knit Picks DISHIE lots of nice colors and works up beautifullt!


----------



## jubelgaas (Sep 24, 2011)

I meant beautifully,...


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sounds like a great bundle! I do my dishcloths on a US 6 needle and whatever worsted weight cotton I have on hand. Love the Grandma's favorite pattern. I used to make round ones, but DH says they are too pretty to use as dishcloths so he uses them instead of doilies.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love knitting dish/wash cloths, so many great pattern's...thank you for all the great links


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I have many dishcloths made in various sizes, in various stitch patterns and different weights of cotton yarn. Some are crocheted. I prefer the ones which are smaller, 5-6"square, of finer cotton, 4ply/fingering... My favourite is basket weave. I can almost do it with my eye's shut... I also like the 'grandmas favourite', without holes up the sides... I often try out a new stitch pattern and do it in cotton and make it dishcloth sized.... 
For gifts or selling I always make them in basket weave... For gifts I roll them, wrap in cellophane and tie with a pieces of the cotton they were made from. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
Edit. Love Noni's favourite, going to try it out...


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

For some reason I can't copy and paste the names but here is how the name comes up Love2Knit_Dishcloths There is a ton of dishcloths there.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

books said:


> I am making dishcloths for everybody in my family and a few people at work. I am making a variety and bundling them together
> 
> A cotton dishcloth made from Peaches and Cream
> A scrubby made from Red Heart Scrubby yarn
> ...


Lucky friends and family and thanks for you request - 7 pages of great inspiration Books!


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

books said:


> What a wonderful way to keep busy and avoid worrying. Sounds like she is one popular lady! Hope you don't get to make too many this coming year. (my ham fisted way of wishing your mother good health!)
> 
> Thanks....she's a tough one ..she's determined to hit 100....I can only hope!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Love different ways of basket weave. They look good from both sides. No worry on using knit and purl stitches in tons of ways and it all looks great. No need to try to make complicated patterns which in a lot of cases don't even look all that great and useful.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deexer said:


> For some reason I can't copy and paste the names but here is how the name comes up Love2Knit_Dishcloths There is a ton of dishcloths there.


Link: https://sites.google.com/site/love2knitdishcloths/


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: https://sites.google.com/site/love2knitdishcloths/


Thanks. I just signed up. You started me on my first dishcloth this summer.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks. I just signed up. You started me on my first dishcloth this summer.


Mea culpa! :sm15: :sm24:


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I have never made or used a hand-knit dishcloth, but after seeing knitwit549's beautiful kitchen towel here, (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431596-1.html) , which is on my needles now, of course I'll have to make matching dishcloths.

I know this must sound strange, but I'll have to get over my mindset of treating hand knits with such TLC. I know dishcloths are meant to be abused.....the wetting...the ringing out...the dirt. Do they hold their shape? Do you feel the urge to reblock them after each wetting? I feel like I would.

I'm hoping for the best and am thrilled to see all these great recommendations in one thread.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They do not need blocking. Most keep their shape very well. If you do picture cloths blocking might be needed to make the picture pop. However, as soon as you put it in water the blocking is gone. Use them, abuse them and they still look great.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Just an update, and a word of advice.... careful starting topics on KP when most of your knitting group are members. I showed up at our knitting group yesterday, and one of the ladies gifted me with about 900 patterns saying, " I saw your topic on dishcloths, here you go!" Okay, I'm exaggerating the number, but it's a lot! Yippee! I'll be busy for weeks!!!! Thanks Ann! Love ya'!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

A few years ago when my sister had terminal cancer, I taught her how to knit the corner to corner dish cloth. Everyone that came to see her got one of her dish cloths. It was just a little remembrance of her.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

You guys know that every so often this topic comes around again . :sm16: Those who do and those who don't get it. :sm11: 

But it comes down to to, for me, I enjoy them. I can do my favorites with no trouble figuring out the how to, they are on the needles/hook and off in a day, and when they are colorful they cheer me up to use them. Let's face it, anything that helps you tackle the cleaning is a big plus. :sm04:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

This is a picture of my very first wash cloth etc that I knitted for my mum and posted on KP. I don't remember the pattern name though.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82936-1.html


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

judypfennemore said:


> Lucky friends and family and thanks for you request - 7 pages of great inspiration Books!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: https://sites.google.com/site/love2knitdishcloths/


Thank-you for the link Jessica-Jean. It's has some nice patterns to choose from.????


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Lucky you!



books said:


> Just an update, and a word of advice.... careful starting topics on KP when most of your knitting group are members. I showed up at our knitting group yesterday, and one of the ladies gifted me with about 900 patterns saying, " I saw your topic on dishcloths, here you go!" Okay, I'm exaggerating the number, but it's a lot! Yippee! I'll be busy for weeks!!!! Thanks Ann! Love ya'!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Chezl said:


> This is a picture of my very first wash cloth etc that I knitted for my mum and posted on KP. I don't remember the pattern name though.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-82936-1.html


Is that that Almost Lost Dishcloth?


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: https://sites.google.com/site/love2knitdishcloths/


Thanks Jessica Jean for doing the link for me.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

deexer said:


> Is that that Almost Lost Dishcloth?


I really don't remember which pattern/patterns I used but looking at the stitches, the hand towels are feather and fan and the other stuff is garter stitch so maybe they were separate patterns.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

annastarzia said:


> Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


Love to use mine for wine glasses and other glassware. They make great gifts. Always appreciated.


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

I will not use those furry yellow things, yuk!
And I don't use Chux, yuk!

Give me all cotton dishcloths that I throw into the wash at the end of the day and get a nice clean one in the morning!!



Katie in Maine said:


> Love to use mine for wine glasses and other glassware. They make great gifts. Always appreciated.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NanaMc said:


> A few years ago when my sister had terminal cancer, I taught her how to knit the corner to corner dish cloth. Everyone that came to see her got one of her dish cloths. It was just a little remembrance of her.


That's a very sweet thing she did. This is another answer to those who ask why knit dishcloths - as a remembrance. Thank you.


----------



## OmaGenie (Oct 30, 2016)

I prefer to crochet an open work one made up pattern of whatever you like and size you like. I like the open work crochet because the food rinses out good and dries fast. Made some knit ones but it is too dense, however some people like this kind. Good luck. My pattern: make ch of about 34-46. Dbl crochet in 3rd chain, skip 1 or 2 chain and Dbl crochet in chain, and so on across. If you do not come on the last chain stitch with a Dbl crochet adjust your chain. On the second row ch 3 and you can just Dbl crochet above each Dbl and chain 1 or 2 and Dbl crochet again. After I have the desired size I will single crochet all around the outside.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OmaGenie said:


> I prefer to crochet an open work one made up pattern of whatever you like and size you like. I like the open work crochet because the food rinses out good and dries fast. Made some knit ones but it is too dense, however some people like this kind. Good luck. My pattern: make ch of about 34-46. Dbl crochet in 3rd chain, skip 1 or 2 chain and Dbl crochet in chain, and so on across. If you do not come on the last chain stitch with a Dbl crochet adjust your chain. On the second row ch 3 and you can just Dbl crochet above each Dbl and chain 1 or 2 and Dbl crochet again. After I have the desired size I will single crochet all around the outside.


Thank you for sharing that pattern! It reminds me of the ones my grandmother used. I know she didn't crochet them herself; I guess she bought them.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

annastarzia said:


> Could someone please tell me why you knit dish cloths or wash cloths ? I have a dishwasher to wash the majority of my pots or use a disposable cloth - can't remember the last time I had a facecloth (presume that's what you mean by a washcloth?) thank you


Cloths can be used for variety of purposes. Some of the ones I make are used between plates, placed between bowls, used between saucepans, used between crystal bowls, there are lots of things that they are used for.
:sm01: :sm24:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Cloths can be used for variety of purposes. Some of the ones I make are used between plates, placed between bowls, used between saucepans, used between crystal bowls, there are lots of things that they are used for.
> :sm01: :sm24:


Yes, I crocheted a ton of them all in different stitch patterns, before coming to like the sponge pattern the best, so I use many of the old ones between items - I have a number of cast iron pans they all need padding between. I have found that if you roll them up, place a rubber band around the middle, and turn the edge over they make nice bathroom decor. I put them in a fancy dish.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bunyip said:


> Cloths can be used for variety of purposes. Some of the ones I make are used between plates, placed between bowls, used between saucepans, used between crystal bowls, there are lots of things that they are used for.
> :sm01: :sm24:


That's a great idea! A few years ago, I picked up a stack of oversized dishcloths knitted from crochet thread. I think there are 50-odd. My original intention was to join them into an afghan. Since I've yet to do that, plonking them between stacked fragiles is a good option. It's also a good option for the doilies my darling picks up from garage sales. What else am I supposed to do with them?!
Thank you.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's a great idea! A few years ago, I picked up a stack of oversized dishcloths knitted from crochet thread. I think there are 50-odd. My original intention was to join them into an afghan. Since I've yet to do that, plonking them between stacked fragiles is a good option. It's also a good option for the doilies my darling picks up from garage sales. What else am I supposed to do with them?!
> Thank you.


Sounds like a plan to me, JJ, this way no-ones feelings get hurt and the items are being used in very good way!

Between frying pans and packing away breakable Christmas items that only get used once a year, there are lots of ways they can be used, wrapping jewellery is another way.

I edited this to add: The only thing I do not use my cloths for is washing dishes! I use them for coasters and gifts, I wrap small gifts in them and have used a couple of bigger ones for the shower.

:sm02: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

